# 969.coffee Elba 2, Eureka Mignon



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi all, here is my new set up; it's a 969.coffee Elba 2, Eureka Mignon grinder, Joe Frex knock out drawer, tamp station and glass tamper. Makes a mean brew that's for sure


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That's an interesting machine you've got there. Nice and compact.

One question: as it does not have a hot water tap, how would you empty / drain the boiler? for example, if you want to descale? Does it have a drain valve?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep, it does have a drain valve indeed!

https://www.noveseinove.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/969.coffee-AG-Libretto-Elba.pdf


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Further information here


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice little machine. I like the look of compact e61. I also think for me and many others the hot water function is not essential.Who sells these in the UK?

Out of curiosity does anyone know the smallest e61 machin? Lelit Mara and Vibiemme must be competitors.


----------



## Heppy997 (Aug 15, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> Nice little machine. I like the look of compact e61. I also think for me and many others the hot water function is not essential.Who sells these in the UK?
> 
> Out of curiosity does anyone know the smallest e61 machin? Lelit Mara and Vibiemme must be competitors.


The hot water function doesn't bother me too much either, Alfie & Co in Glasgow import them and I think they are the only importer


----------

